# هل الحية تاكل تراب ؟ تكوين 3: 14



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يونيو 2011)

*هل الحية تاكل تراب ؟ تكوين 3: 14



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



كيف الحية تأكل تراب

سفر التكوين 3: 14

فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ.

لا يوجد عالم يقول بأن الحية تأكل تراباً



فكيف هذا؟



الرد



وبالطبع نعرف انها شبهة قديمه جدا وتم الرد عليها باساليب مختلفه من متخصصين وايضا باحثين ولن اضيف شيئا علي الردود التي قدمت ومنها رد اخي الحبيب اغريغوريوس وغيره من الاساتذه الرائعين ولكن فقط اخد بركة الاشتراك في هذا الامر

وساقسم الرد كالعاده الي ثلاث اجزاء

لغويا

علميا

المعني المقصود



لغويا

كلمة تراب ( عفار )

قاموس سترونج

H6083
עפר
‛âphâr
aw-fawr'
From H6080; dust (as powdered or gray); hence clay, earth, mud: - ashes, dust, earth, ground, morter, powder, rubbish.

اتت من كلمة مطروح غباري وهي غبار ( البدره الرمادية ) تراب طمي رماد ارض صلصال ارض بدره قمامة



قاموس برون

H6083
עפר
‛âphâr
BDB Definition:
1) dry earth, dust, powder, ashes, earth, ground, mortar, rubbish
1a) dry or loose earth
1b) debris
1c) mortar
1d) ore
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H6080
Same Word by TWOT Number: 1664a

نفس المعاني



كلمة تاكلين ( اكل )

قاموس سترونج

H398
אכל
'âkal
aw-kal'
A primitive root; to eat (literally or figuratively): - X at all, burn up, consume, devour (-er, up), dine, eat (-er, up), feed (with), food, X freely, X in . . . wise (-deed, plenty), (lay) meat, X quite.

من جذر بمعني ياكل ( لفظيا او مجازيا ) يحترق يستهلك يلتهم يلتقم يتناول ياكل يتغذي يتحرر



قاموس برون

H398
אכל
'âkal
BDB Definition:
1) to eat, devour, burn up, feed
1a) (Qal)
1a1) to eat (human subject)
1a2) to eat, devour (of beasts and birds)
1a3) to devour, consume (of fire)
1a4) to devour, slay (of sword)
1a5) to devour, consume, destroy (inanimate subjects i.e., pestilence, drought)
1a6) to devour (of oppression)
1b) (Niphal)
1b1) to be eaten (by men)
1b2) to be devoured, consumed (of fire)
1b3) to be wasted, destroyed (of flesh)
1c) (Pual)
1c1) to cause to eat, feed with
1c2) to cause to devour
1d) (Hiphil)
1d1) to feed
1d2) to cause to eat
1e) (Piel)
1e1) consume
Part of Speech: verb
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: a primitive root
Same Word by TWOT Number: 85

ويقدم نفس المعاني

فنضع في الاعتبار ان الكلمه هنا ان الحيه تلتقم وتستهلك القليل من التراب او الغبار واعتقد لغويا ان المعني واضح بان الحيه تلتقم القليل من التراب او الطمي او حصي الارض



علميا



وبالطبع هذه النقطه تم تغطيتها جيدا من الابحاث السابقه وهي انه بالفعل الحيه بلسانها المشقوق التي تستخدمه كعضو شم فهي تلعق التراب وتلتقم جزء منه بالفعل وتاخذه داخل الفم ثم تدخله باللسان الي سقف الحلق حيث يوجد عضو يسمي

Jacobson’s Organ

وهو سمي بذلك نسبه الي عالم الاحياء الدينيماركي جاكوبسون الذي اكتشف هذا الامر في القرن التاسع عشر

وصوره وهي تلحس تراب





وصورة العضو الذي يحلل التراب الذي التقمته الحيه بلسانها





















ونري بوضوح ان بالفعل الحيه لتسير في طريقها واثناء بحثها عن الطعام تستمر مف التقام حبيبات التراب لتدخلها في عضو جاكبسون ليتم شمه وتحليله بواسطة الخلايا العصبيه لتكمل الحيه في طريقها

فبدون اكل تراب لن تعرف الحيه ان تشم وان تاكل



وليس هذا فقط ولكن ايضا لان الحيه لا يوجد لها ايدي ظاهره فهي تلتهم طعامها مخلوط بالتراب والحصي وبخاصه ان راسها ليس مرفوع فلا تستطيع ان تستخلص فريستها من التراب المخلوط بها فهي بالفعل تاكل طعامها بالتراب



وثالثا وجد انه بالفعل لان انسجة المعده في الحيه من النوع الناعم التي تتمدد بسهوله لكي تسع جسم كامل ولان الحيه تبلع طعامها كامل غير ممضوغ فهي تبلع تراب ليعطي طبقه خشنه للمعده لتتمكن من هضم طعامها




وليس مثل بعض الطيور التي تبتلع حصي صغير وتبقيه في المعده فالثعبان يستمر في ابتلاع التراب لكي يستطيع الهضم لانه لا يحتفظ بالتراب والحصي في معدته

ولتاكيد ذلك ايضا فها هو صورة معدة ثعبان مفتوحه وبها التراب والحصي الصغير التي تاكله لكي تستطيع هضم الطعام





وصوره واعتذر ان كانت مقززه لكنها لجهاز هضمي كامل لحية بما فيه من تراب وحصي واوراق ناشفه وغيره تستمر الحيه في ابتلاعه اثناء الاكل





واعتذر مره اخري ان كانت اتعبت البعض



هذا ايضا الي جانب ان الحيه في حالة الجوع الشديد تاكد التراب الذي يعطيها بعض الاحساس بالشبع حتي تجد فريستها القادمه



اذا علميا تاكدنا ان الحيه ليست فقط تلحس وتلتقم بل ايضا تاكل التراب بالفعل وبكميات



هذا بالاضافه الي الجزء الذي شرحه الكثير من الاساتذه بان الحيه لها ارجل ضامره ولهذا فهي تسحف علي بطنها وايضا تسير بمساعدة عضلات البطن بدون اي مساعده من الاطراف لانها ضامره تماما




وحفريات لثعابين قديمه كان لها ارجل ضامره في حزام الحوض

































واعتذر ان كنت اطلت في الجزء العلمي ولكن لان الشبهه تدور حول هذه النقاط العلميه فاردت ان تكون واضحه تماما



ثالثا المقصود من الاعداد



اولا الاصحاح يتكلم عن خدعة الشيطان لادم وحواء فهنا الحيه المقصود بها الشيطان لذلك اطلق علي الشيطان

سفر إشعياء 27: 1


فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يُعَاقِبُ الرَّبُّ بِسَيْفِهِ الْقَاسِي الْعَظِيمِ الشَّدِيدِ لَوِيَاثَانَ، الْحَيَّةَ الْهَارِبَةَ. لَوِيَاثَانَ الْحَيَّةَ الْمُتَحَوِّيَةَ، وَيَقْتُلُ التِّنِّينَ الَّذِي فِي الْبَحْرِ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 12: 9


فَطُرِحَ التِّنِّينُ الْعَظِيمُ، الْحَيَّةُ الْقَدِيمَةُ الْمَدْعُوُّ إِبْلِيسَ وَالشَّيْطَانَ، الَّذِي يُضِلُّ الْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ، طُرِحَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، وَطُرِحَتْ مَعَهُ مَلاَئِكَتُهُ.


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 20: 2


فَقَبَضَ عَلَى التِّنِّينِ، الْحَيَّةِ الْقَدِيمَةِ، الَّذِي هُوَ إِبْلِيسُ وَالشَّيْطَانُ، وَقَيَّدَهُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ،


وبالطبع الحية لا تتكلم ولكن الشيطان هو الذي يتكلم فالعدد يذكر اسم الحية

H5175
נחשׁ
nâchâsh
naw-khawsh'
From H5172; a snake (from its hiss): - serpent.

حيه وهي من كلمة يهمس او يوسوس

H5172
נחשׁ
nâchash
naw-khash'
A primitive root; properly to hiss, that is, whisper a (magic) spell; generally to prognosticate: - X certainly, divine, enchanter, (use) X enchantment, learn by experience, X indeed, diligently observe.

فهو يرمز بالحيه الي الشيطان



ثم في عقاب الحيه

سفر إشعياء 65: 25


الذِّئْبُ وَالْحَمَلُ يَرْعَيَانِ مَعًا، وَالأَسَدُ يَأْكُلُ التِّبْنَ كَالْبَقَرِ. أَمَّا الْحَيَّةُ فَالتُّرَابُ طَعَامُهَا. لاَ يُؤْذُونَ وَلاَ يُهْلِكُونَ فِي كُلِّ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي، قَالَ الرَّبُّ».


يقصد بعقاب الشيطان الذي يكون ذليل فيستخدم تعبير مجازي بانه ياكل تراب لحقارته

سفر ميخا 7: 17


يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ كَالْحَيَّةِ، كَزَوَاحِفِ الأَرْضِ. يَخْرُجُونَ بِالرِّعْدَةِ مِنْ حُصُونِهِمْ، يَأْتُونَ بِالرُّعْبِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا وَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكَ.


سفر أيوب 16: 15


خِطْتُ مِسْحًا عَلَى جِلْدِي، وَدَسَسْتُ فِي التُّرَابِ قَرْنِي.


سفر المزامير 72: 9


أَمَامَهُ تَجْثُو أَهْلُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَأَعْدَاؤُهُ يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ.


سفر مراثي إرميا 3: 29


يَجْعَلُ فِي التُّرَابِ فَمَهُ لَعَلَّهُ يُوجَدُ رَجَاءٌ.




سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 8


يُقِيمُ الْمِسْكِينَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ. يَرْفَعُ الْفَقِيرَ مِنَ الْمَزْبَلَةِ لِلْجُلُوسِ مَعَ الشُّرَفَاءِ وَيُمَلِّكُهُمْ كُرْسِيَّ الْمَجْدِ. لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ أَعْمِدَةَ الأَرْضِ، وَقَدْ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهَا الْمَسْكُونَةَ.


سفر الملوك الأول 16: 2


«مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِّي قَدْ رَفَعْتُكَ مِنَ التُّرَابِ وَجَعَلْتُكَ رَئِيسًا عَلَى شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَسِرْتَ فِي طَرِيقِ يَرُبْعَامَ وَجَعَلْتَ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ يُخْطِئُونَ وَيُغِيظُونَنِي بِخَطَايَاهُمْ


فهو يتكلم عن عقاب الشيطان وذل الشيطان

لذلك كانت النبوة متعلقه بسحق الشيطان برمز الحية

3: 14 فقال الرب الاله للحية لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم و من جميع وحوش البرية على بطنك تسعين و ترابا تاكلين كل ايام حياتك

3: 15 و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه

ونلاحظ انه يتكلم عن الحيه بان الرب يسوع المسيح سيسحق راس الشيطان

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 16: 20


وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ سَيَسْحَقُ الشَّيْطَانَ تَحْتَ أَرْجُلِكُمْ سَرِيعًا. نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مَعَكُمْ. آمِينَ.


رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 2: 14


فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضًا كَذلِكَ فِيهِمَا، لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ،


واخيرا المعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء

لعنة الحيّة:
"فقال الرب الإله للحية: لأنكِ فعلتِ هذا ملعونة أنتِ من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية، علي بطنك تسعين وترابًا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك" [14.]
إذ حملت الحيّة خداعات إبليس للإنسان نالت اللعنة التي تصيب كل نفس تقبل سمات هذه الحيّة فيها وترتضي أن تكون آلة الحساب عدو الخير وإغراءاته. أما اللعنة فهي: "علي بطنك تسعين وترابًا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك". هكذا كل إنسان يقبل أن يكون أداة للعدو الشرير يصير كالحيّة، يسعى علي بطنه محبًا للأرضيات، ليس له أقدام ترفعه عن التراب، ولا أجنحة تنطلق به فوق الزمنيات. يصير محبًا أن يملأ بطنه بالتراب، ويزحف بجسده لتشبع أحشاؤه مما يشتهيه. هذا ومن جانب آخر فإن من يقبل مشورة الحيّة يشتهي الأرضيات فيصير هو نفسه أرضًا وترابًا، أي يصير مأكلاً للحية التي تزحف لتلتهمه. أما من له أجنحة الروح القدس فيرتفع فوق التراب منطلقًا نحو السماء عينها فلا تقدر الحيّة الزاحفة علي الأرض أن تقترب إليه وتلتهمه.
ويقول القديس أغسطينوس: [يلتصق (الأشرار) بالأرضيات، وإذ هم مولودون من الأرض يفكرون فيها، وبكونهم أرضًا يصيرون طعامًا للحية[114]]، كما يقول: [إذ يطأ العدو حياتي يجعلها أرضًا فتصير له طعامًا[115]]، [أتريد ألا تكون مأكلاً للحية؟!‍ لا تكن ترابًا ‍ تجيب: وكيف لا أكون ترابًا؟ إن كنت لا تتذوق الأرضيات[116].]


والمجد لله دائما
*​


----------



## مريم70 (16 يونيو 2011)

هي كل حاجة تجدون فيها كلاما غير منطقي تحولوها الى رموز كلام غريب حقا وتفسير اغرب منه 
عجبا يا مسيحيين مما تقولون ؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا يهديكم


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> هي كل حاجة تجدون فيها كلاما غير منطقي تحولوها الى رموز كلام غريب حقا وتفسير اغرب منه
> عجبا يا مسيحيين مما تقولون ؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يهديكم



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طبعا مقريتيش الموضوع
بغبغان بالظبط

غير الرموز ، الحية فعلا بتاكل تراب
نعم الحية تأكل تراب
عندك اعتراض؟
حد عنده مانع؟​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 يونيو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> هي كل حاجة تجدون فيها كلاما غير منطقي تحولوها الى رموز كلام غريب حقا وتفسير اغرب منه
> عجبا يا مسيحيين مما تقولون ؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يهديكم


ربنا يشفيكى ...مما أبتليتى به


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يونيو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> هي كل حاجة تجدون فيها كلاما غير منطقي تحولوها الى رموز كلام غريب حقا وتفسير اغرب منه
> عجبا يا مسيحيين مما تقولون ؟؟؟؟؟
> ربنا يهديكم



*اختي العزيزة

حولي تدرسي المكتوب بعيد عن كوني مسيحي او اسلامي

كل شي يمر عليكي ادرسيه مش تردي قبل الدراسه حتي تكوني علي ارض صلبه

تعلمي ان تشغلي عقلك 

تحياتي*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2011)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> ربنا يشفيكى ...مما أبتليتى به



دي حالة مستعصية يبني
بس برده اكتر من كدة و بيشفي


----------



## مريم70 (17 يونيو 2011)

دانتم نفسكم مش مستقرين على تفسير مرة بتقولوا ان الحية فعلا تاكل تراب ؟؟؟؟ ومرة الحية رمز للشر و التراب رمز للارضيات ومش عارفة ايه والله انتم الي حالتكم تستدعي الشفاء مترسوا على بر وتستخدموا عقولكم ان كان لكم عقل اصلا وتبطلوا تفاسير خرافية وعلى مزاجكم ما خلاص احنا في القرن 21 ومفش عالم واحد يقول ان الحية كانت تمشي على رجليها او تاكل تراب ايه الهبل دا 
كل حاجة وكل قصة في العهد القديم رمز للعهد الجديد هو ربنا كا بيشفر كلماته في العهد القديم لاناس لم يخلقوا بعد طب ما الفائدة منها لهؤلاء الناس الي عايشوها 
يعني لو رئيس يخاطب امته بكلام غير مفهوم وبعد 500 سنة يجي واحد يقول لنا ان كلام الرئيس منذ 500 سنة كان موجه لينا نحن ويرمز به لنا هو دا المنطق عندكم يا بتوع العقل و المنطق على رائ سعيد صالح


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 يونيو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> دانتم نفسكم مش مستقرين على تفسير مرة بتقولوا ان الحية فعلا تاكل تراب ؟؟؟؟ ومرة الحية رمز للشر و التراب رمز للارضيات ومش عارفة ايه والله انتم الي حالتكم تستدعي الشفاء مترسوا على بر وتستخدموا عقولكم ان كان لكم عقل اصلا وتبطلوا تفاسير خرافية وعلى مزاجكم ما خلاص احنا في القرن 21 ومفش عالم واحد يقول ان الحية كانت تمشي على رجليها او تاكل تراب ايه الهبل دا
> كل حاجة وكل قصة في العهد القديم رمز للعهد الجديد هو ربنا كا بيشفر كلماته في العهد القديم لاناس لم يخلقوا بعد طب ما الفائدة منها لهؤلاء الناس الي عايشوها
> يعني لو رئيس يخاطب امته بكلام غير مفهوم وبعد 500 سنة يجي واحد يقول لنا ان كلام الرئيس منذ 500 سنة كان موجه لينا نحن ويرمز به لنا هو دا المنطق عندكم يا بتوع العقل و المنطق على رائ سعيد صالح


*واضح أن مصدر معرفتك للمسيحية هو الهبل بتاع مراهقين المنتديات الإسلامية ....... وحيرتهم الشديدة بسبب إظهارنا لجهلهم وإفلاسهم فى كل مرة يأتون فيها بشبهة ضد المسيحية.
*


----------



## مريم70 (23 يوليو 2011)

لا وانت الصادق مصدر معرفتنا كمسلمين هو العقل و المنطق بعيدا عن الخرافات و التاويلات ولي اعناق النصوص
ولو انت الصادق دلني على عالم واحد او عظيم واحد تخلى عن الاسلام بسبب الاخطاء العلمية في القرآن او عظيم واحد تخلى عن الاسلام ودخل المسيحية لاي سبب واااااحد فقط


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (23 يوليو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> لا وانت الصادق مصدر معرفتنا كمسلمين هو العقل و المنطق بعيدا عن الخرافات و التاويلات ولي اعناق النصوص
> ولو انت الصادق دلني على عالم واحد او عظيم واحد تخلى عن الاسلام بسبب الاخطاء العلمية في القرآن او عظيم واحد تخلى عن الاسلام ودخل المسيحية لاي سبب واااااحد فقط



*هو أصلا في علماء مسلمين؟ أقل من 15 مسلم فقط في العالم كله حصل على جائزة نوبل العلمية المعروفة (ومعظم جائزة نوبل للسلام أي ليست جائزة علمية بل جائزة ترضية حتى لا يقول العالم أنكم متخلفين وواقعين في حضيض الأمم). إتفضّلي سمّيلي أي عالم مسلم عمل إنجاز كبير في العالم، لو يطلعوا أكتر من 50 يكون حظك حلو. إنتو فقط مشغولين ببول الرسول وجناج الدبّانة وفقه الرضاع وهل القهقهة تُفسد الوضوء أم لا وفقه الإستنجاء ومنفوخين من الغرور عالفاضي بس كلّه هوا، زي حالة حضرتك كدا بالضبط، ونفاخ الهوا طبعا مش كوّيس للصحة بيعمل بلاوي.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> لا وانت الصادق مصدر معرفتنا كمسلمين هو العقل و المنطق بعيدا عن الخرافات و التاويلات ولي اعناق النصوص
> ولو انت الصادق دلني على عالم واحد او عظيم واحد تخلى عن الاسلام بسبب الاخطاء العلمية في القرآن او عظيم واحد تخلى عن الاسلام ودخل المسيحية لاي سبب واااااحد فقط



*يعنى ده إعتراف منك أن فيه أخطاء علمية فى القرآن ولكن مفيش حد ترك الإسلام من العلماء طيب ايه رأيك فى الدكتور محمد رحومه رئيس قسم أصول الدين بجامعة الأزهر سابقا وأيضا دكتور التاريخ الإسلامى الذى أصبح بعد تحوله للمسيحية مارك جابرييل .*


----------



## مريم70 (24 يوليو 2011)

عظيم انت بتعترف ان الذي اخترع القنابل بكل اشكالها و انواعها مسيحي و الذي اخترع البنادق مسيحي و الذي اخترع الطائرات الحربية مسيحي و الذي اخترع الصواريخ بكل اشكالها مسيحي والذي تسبب في ح ع 1/2 مسيحي و الذي تسبب في هيروشيما مسيحي و الذي احتل العالم الثالث مسيحي ...........
وان غرضه بهذه الترسانات نشر السلام فهذه كلها ادوات سلام و انسانية ورحمة 
يا سلام على العلم و العلماء المسيحيين وربنا يحفظهم ويرعاهم ويزيد من امثالهم


----------



## مريم70 (24 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة لرحومة ممكن تخبرني عن لعاقته بمحكمة المنيا بقضية حفل المرضى بالاورام


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (24 يوليو 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> عظيم انت بتعترف ان الذي اخترع القنابل بكل اشكالها و انواعها مسيحي و الذي اخترع البنادق مسيحي و الذي اخترع الطائرات الحربية مسيحي و الذي اخترع الصواريخ بكل اشكالها مسيحي والذي تسبب في ح ع 1/2 مسيحي و الذي تسبب في هيروشيما مسيحي و الذي احتل العالم الثالث مسيحي ...........
> وان غرضه بهذه الترسانات نشر السلام فهذه كلها ادوات سلام و انسانية ورحمة
> يا سلام على العلم و العلماء المسيحيين وربنا يحفظهم ويرعاهم ويزيد من امثالهم



*طبعا مقولتيش شيء عن "العلماء" المسلمين لأنك مكسوفة  قاعدة تهاجمي وبس. يالله قومي من على الكمبيوتر بسرعة لأن اللي إخترعه كافر حرام تستعمليه. الثلاجة اللي في بيتكم ولا عمرك تستعميليها، حرام، اللي اخترعها كافر، والغسالة والتلفون والموبايل ووو، كلها كفر وزندقة. إرجعي الى السلف الصالح وعلمائه الأفذاذ الذين إخترعوا العلاج ببول البعير وفقه الإستبراء. ماشوفكيش مرة تانية كاتبة رد، لأنه إعتراف ضمني منك بفضل العلماء الكفرة عليكم يا مسلمين.

أي شخص يقتل يخالف المسيحية، المسيح لم يدعُ أبدا للقتل، رسولك وحدك هو الذي جاء بالذبح وإفتخر بأن رزقه جُعل تحت ظل رمحه، الإرهابي إبن آمنة.

فكرّي في الكلام وبلاش الحقد الأعمى.*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يوليو 2011)

العلم فى حد ذاته ليس له دين ، بل يُنسب لأهله

والإنتاج العلمى ليس له دين ، بل يُنسب لأهله

ولكن التفوق العلمى شيئ يستحق الإفتخار ، فكل شعب يفتخر بمن أنجبهم من المتفوقين

أما الإستخدام التطبيقى للعلم ، فيختلف ما بين الخير والشر

فمخترع المحرك النفَّاث ، ليس مسؤلاً عمن إستخدمه فى طائرة مدنية أم حربية

ومخترع محرك الوقود البترولى (نبزين أو سولار) غير مسؤل عمن إستخدمه فى سيارة إنقاذ وإسعاف ، أو فى دبابة ، أو فى سيارة مفخخة تقتل الأبرياء

+++++ بالمختصر ، العلم مفخرة لأمته

والتطبيق السيئ عار على أمته

+++ أما الشعوب التى لم يكن لها نصيب فى صنع الحضارة الإنسانية ، بل هم عنصر هدَّام للحضارة ، فيتم الحكم عليهم -إنسانياً - بمقدار شرِّهم وتدميرهم للإنسانية


----------

